# Do you have a favorite Tebaldi: early, middle or late



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Logically I would choose early when her voice was freshest, but they often play her doing Gioconda from the late 60's on SiriusXM and she just blows me away with the steely beauty of her voice then and the booming chest notes she had at that phase in her career. I know Callas and Milanov also killed in that part, but Renata makes me forget them. Of course one must overlook the flat high C.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Her Poker scene in "La Fanciulla del West" simply blows me away ... and yet her voice was definitely not prime.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Late 50s before her voice got darker. Not that I had a problem with that but there was a golden 12mths or so around 1958-59.


----------

